# thinking about selling my 2004 Litespeed Classic



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

So, I have the urge for a new bike. My wife just got a new Cervelo and just looking at it makes me want to move back into the modern world of cycling. I am toying with the idea of selling my Litespeed to fund a leftover 2011 Scott CR1. I test rode the CR1 and loved it. But, I don't want to wind up with seller's regret. Has anyone else here made this type of jump? Are you happy with your decision? Any thoughts?


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Not much help, but I've been the opposite lately , I've been riding my 95 classic exclusively while my cannondale supersix collects dust... Best would be if you could pull off having both but I know that can be difficult to justify $$ wise..


----------



## VintageFrenchandItalian (Sep 6, 2007)

I just bought a used Litesspeed Classic on ebay last month. I haven't ridden it yet but everywhere I read it is supposed to have a magical ride. I currently ride old steel and a new carbon bikes. The carbon bike bikes are faster but the trade off is a stiffer ride. You just have to get used to it. It's not that bad.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

So many people feel that they are missing the boat riding their older steel and titanium frames and not "upgrading" to carbon fiber. A few years back I picked up an Orbea Opal and while I do enjoy its stiffness I ultimately went back to riding my Merlin Extralight and Independant Fabrication Crown Jewel steel bikes. I've since converted my carbon Orbea into my T.T. bike. Carbon is nice (I also own a couple of carbon mountain bikes) but something about riding a handcrafted steel or titanium bike vs. a piece of plastic pulled from a mold by a 6 year old Asian who makes $3 a day.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a '95 Merckx by Litespeed. The only bike I would keep if I was selling all my others. Don't sell.

Upgrade wheels, components maybe?


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

Any chance you can do both? I have a Litespeed and two carbon bikes, never regretted holding on to the titanium. It will last forever, I can refinish it any time I want with some steel wool and new decals if need be. Right now it's set up for long distance touring, but someday it might become a rain bike with fenders or a single speed and maybe someday I'll put a fork with disc mounts on it (what is shimano saying for that 2013 2014? when the marketing hype of Di2 has died down?) and turn it into a cross bike.

Get the carbon bike but keep the Litespeed.


----------



## wadel (Dec 29, 2011)

zender said:


> Any chance you can do both? I have a Litespeed and two carbon bikes, never regretted holding on to the titanium. It will last forever, I can refinish it any time I want with some steel wool and new decals if need be. Right now it's set up for long distance touring, but someday it might become a rain bike with fenders or a single speed and maybe someday I'll put a fork with disc mounts on it (what is shimano saying for that 2013 2014? when the marketing hype of Di2 has died down?) and turn it into a cross bike.
> 
> Get the carbon bike but keep the Litespeed.


Not to derail this, but do you have any pics of your litespeed in touring setup? Or, a list of what you've done?


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

Final decision was to keep the Litespeed. Like my wife's older steel Bianchi in celeste (7 speed era), there are some bikes you just don't let go. I wound up picking up a new old stock 2010 Cervelo RS with full warranty thru Cervelo. The ride is fantastic and I liked it a little better than the Scott. Of course, proper fitting may have changed that. In any event, I will post some ride comparison reports after a few months -- after I ride both with the same wheelsets and tires. One thing I like is that the Cervelo has the same effective top tube length and the head and seat post angles are the same as the Lietspeed, making the fitting a breeze. It has Ultegra 6700 and I was a little shocked in the difference in reach of these levers versus my 6510 version on the Litespeed. But I really like the feel of the hoods on the 6700.


----------

